# Tube tying string from simpleshot.



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

What band tying string SimpleShot are using for their bands and tubes ?


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

The string that comes with the band tying jig is Blue Hawk Twisted Cotton Twine #0349224.


----------

